# Dämpferwahl für Tazer FS



## Downhoehl (14. Februar 2009)

Hallole,
bin grad dabei mein Tazer FS noch ein wenig zu optimieren und bin jetzt grad bei der Dämpferfrage. Seither fahr ich einen Vanilla mit ner 700er (wiege 70Kg nackig) Feder in der 100mm Einstellung. Dämpfer spricht zwar gut an, rauscht aber durch den Federweg ohne zwar Durchzuschlagen. Fährt sich aber auf der BMX-Bahn als ob einer ne Handbremse angezogen hätte
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich nen Fox Float RP drin, der hat mit 15bar überhaupt nicht mehr angesprochen und trotzdem grad so Durchgeschlagen.....

Hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit anderen Luftdämpfern im Tazer FS gemacht? Monarch? Swinger?DT-Swiss?

Bin über jeden Tip glücklich...


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2009)

Ach kommt schon Jungs, ich werd doch nicht der erste sein, der eines fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

